# Marriott Maui vs Westin Maui



## FlyKaesan (Aug 12, 2008)

If YOU had the choice of Marriott Maui vs Westin Maui, which one would you choose?
Or is there a resort that you would like better than those resorts?


----------



## jlee2070 (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally, I like the location of the Marriott Ocean Club better.  I enjoy the little ocean side walkway they have in front of the resort that go up the Whalers Cove area.  Evening strolls are very relaxing...  However, there is not much of a beach in front.  Westin (at least the original resort) has a very nice beach in front of the resort BUT the resort is a bit more isolated...

Just my opinion...


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 12, 2008)

They're both on Kaanapali Beach but the Marriott is on the south end of Black Rock.  That area is resort row, with lots of high rise hotels and shopping and lots more "action." There's also an ocean front path for walking/jogging between resorts, which is a real plus.  Grounds and pool are awesome. Rooms are hit and miss based on when they were updated.  If you have teenagers, they'd probably enjoy it here better than the Westin. 

Cons: With the exception of the new towers, the villas are smaller because they're converted hotel rooms.  They have no washer/dryer in the unit (but nearby) nor do they have full kitchens.  (The new towers, on the other hand, do have all the amenities you'd expect in a TS.)

I own at the Westin.  It's on the north end of Black Rock, which is a more laid back area of West Maui.  The villas are beautiful.  The grounds are beautiful.  The pools are great. The beach is great and there's great snorkeling right there.  They provide a complimentary shuttle which runs between the Westin villas, the Sheraton, the Westin hotel, Lahaina, and Whalers Village. That made going to Lahaina for dinner/shopping very convenient as you didn't have to find a place to park.  All rooms have a w/d and full kitchen (though the north property lacks a traditional oven).  Property is new so the rooms still look great.  Bathrooms are huge. Heavenly beds are awesome.

Cons:  No ocean front path so you can't walk as easily to neighboring restaurants/shopping. Not as much action here. Studios at the south property don't have lanais. Only TWO tennis courts. 

Good luck with your decision. It's not easy, but I have a really hard time believing that you'll regret your choice no matter where you pick.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with everything said, except that I find the quieter atmosphere at WKORV/WKORV-N a big plus over what you find near Whaler's Village and the Marriott. My kids (21 and 17) also haven't missed the action whatsoever in the several years we've been going, preferring to go to it for short periods and leaving it behind for the majority of the stay. I do think that is purely a matter of personal preference so you'll have to figure out what is right for you. I usually go in the summer and I hate the crowds at the boardwalk and on the beach near the Marriott (the resort itself has a very narrow beach, you have to go next door or farther north to find something a little wider). 

I enjoy snorkeling and there's no comparison between the beach at the Westin and what is near the Marriott. Black Rock, at the Sheraton Maui, is OK but it a couple of blocks away and usually crowded too (at least in the summer). I bought at WKORV in part because it was away from the more crowded hotel area and in part because of the reef in front of the property. I can always go to Whaler's Village with a shuttle if I want to. I also walk through the resort next door (Royal Lahaina?), onto the golf course and onto the hotel area without having to get on the beach so I don't miss the boardwalk.

If you are not staying at the new Marriott Tower, then I think there's no contest between the actual accomodations, independent of location. The Westin wins hands down. I don't know how the Marriott property is treated when you exchange in, in terms of where you get assigned a room.


----------



## sdtugger (Aug 12, 2008)

It really is personal preference.  I would (and did) choose the Marriott primarily because of location.  The heart of Kaanapali beach resort area includes the Marriott.  This means that you drive through a golf course to reach the resort and you are surrounded by resort hotels, timeshares and condos as well as Whaler's village.  The beach front walk is one of those great things that sets Kaanapali beach resort area apart.  In contrast, the Westin resorts are adjacent (and very close to) the main road around west Maui and there is no beach front walk or whaler's village.  If you are trading in, I think you are very likely to land a highway view at the Westin and I'd much prefer even the golf course view at the Marriott over the highway view and noise.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 12, 2008)

sdtugger said:


> If you are trading in, I think you are very likely to land a highway view at the Westin and I'd much prefer even the golf course view at the Marriott over the highway view and noise.



This is true.  If you do choose the Westin, I'd request the north property.  None of those villas face the highway.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 12, 2008)

Also, if you are trading into a studio, WKORV-N has lanais in the studio whereas WKORV does not. I don't know what the Marriott offers, but I think most rooms did have a balcony.


----------



## sdtugger (Aug 12, 2008)

The original Marriott has full balconies on all rooms, including studios.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 12, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> This is true.  If you do choose the Westin, I'd request the north property.  None of those villas face the highway.



I think that is true but I think I will be facing Westin Southern buildings or trees.

It seems like there not that many exchangers went to Marriott Maui.  I believe they have hotel and another is TS, right?  I just remember Marriott has two different locations.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 12, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I think that is true but I think I will be facing Westin Southern buildings or trees.
> 
> It seems like there not that many exchangers went to Marriott Maui.  I believe they have hotel and another is TS, right?  I just remember Marriott has two different locations.



The first maui Marriott TS is *what was* a Marriott hotel. Then on each side of the hotel ( now converted to TS) they have built a new TS tower. The whole resort is now a TS.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 12, 2008)

There's also a Marriott hotel in Wailea, in the south part of the island.


----------



## sdtugger (Aug 12, 2008)

A few more thoughts:

1.  Views:  There are more "good" views at the Marriott and fewer "bad" views.  Ocean front owners at Westin are livid with the rooms rated "ocean front" and ocean view owners have a similar beef.

2.  Rooms:  The original Marriott rooms are big.  Three former hotel rooms make up a 2 bedroom, as a result you have 3 lanais and 3 bathrooms.  The new rooms are smaller and have fewer lanais, but they are new and nice.  Westins rooms are very nice, but probably smaller than the original Marriott and no lanais on studios.

3.  Kitchens:  Original Marriott rooms have a mini-kitchen with microwave, 1/2 refrigerator, sink, and dishwasher.  New Marriott and Westin have full kitchen.

4.  Beach:  Westin beach is consistently wider.  Marriott beach can be thin during winter.  Snorkeling is better in front of Westin.  Surfing is better in front of Marriott.

5.  Parking:  No charge at Marriott and big parking structure.  I believe there is a charge at Westin and/or that you have to do valet?  I don't recall for sure.

As I said before, the location did it for me at the Marriott, but the 3 bathrooms for my family helped . . .


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2008)

sdtugger said:


> A few more thoughts:
> 
> 1.  Views:  There are more "good" views at the Marriott and fewer "bad" views.  Ocean front owners at Westin are livid with the rooms rated "ocean front" and ocean view owners have a similar beef.



This issue with the ocean front units is only true at the 2nd resort (WKORVN) - and on a II exchange, he doesn't have to worry about getting an ocean front unit!  On a II exchange, he is most likely to get an island view unit.



> 2.  Rooms:  The original Marriott rooms are big.  Three former hotel rooms make up a 2 bedroom, as a result you have 3 lanais and 3 bathrooms.  The new rooms are smaller and have fewer lanais, but they are new and nice.  Westins rooms are very nice, but probably smaller than the original Marriott and no lanais on studios.



At the Maui North Resort (WKORVN) the studios do have lanais, but the studios at WKORV do not, except for certain upgraded units.  All one bedrooms have lanais.

The 2 bdm. units at the Maui resorts are:

1,400 Sq. Ft. at WKORV - floor plan
1,233 Sq. Ft. at WKORVN - floor plan



> 3.  Kitchens:  Original Marriott rooms have a mini-kitchen with microwave, 1/2 refrigerator, sink, and dishwasher.  New Marriott and Westin have full kitchen.



At the Maui North Resort (WKORVN) the kitchens only have a combo microwave/convection oven - no conventional oven.  Besides that, they have a full kitchen.



> 5.  Parking:  No charge at Marriott and big parking structure.  I believe there is a charge at Westin and/or that you have to do valet?  I don't recall for sure.



No charge at the Westin for parking.  No valet.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 12, 2008)

We were at the Westin in May in the south buildings facing the courtyard and pool. It is just gorgeous there. From the lobby to the decor and courtyard and unit layout. We toured the North buildings, the new spa and restaurant and the whole place was just top shelf period. The beach had nice sand and was immaculate. I preferred the courtyard area of the south bldgs compared to the north. North building are angled. We had no fees to park. There is parking under the building and across from the lobby area.

We stayed one night at the Sheraton Maui next to Black Rock before checking into the Westin. Also very ,very nice. I was very impressed. Our room was OF.

I do not own in Hawaii but I am a Marriott owner. I went to the Marriott OC to see what that was like and I thought the older main building could use a redo compared to the Westin TS. The courtyard views to the ocean on some floors would be blocked by the pirate ship in the pool area. The older bldg does not have a full kitchen. I wish we had more time to see the newest  buildings so I can only comment on our first impression comparisions in a limited way since we did not trade there.

I would chose Westin first from our experience.


----------



## Lawlar (Aug 12, 2008)

*Left or Right*

In many ways it is an argument that is nothing more than do you want to be on the right side or the left side of Black Rock (I used to stay at the Sheraton, which was on both sides - You have to try their morning bruch).

Anyone considering the purchase of a TS at Maui should rent for their first visit.  

We chose MOC because for 25 years we had stayed at the hotels on the right side of Blackrock and enjoyed the easy access to the restaurants and shops along the walkway.  I love to walk/wade in the ocean - back and forth from the MOC to the Sheraton - a great way to relax and see the sights.


----------



## mepiccolo (Aug 13, 2008)

If you meant the Sheraton in Maui next to black rock compared to Marriott Maui a big determining factor would be are you traveling alone with a partner or with family (kids).  The Sheraton is super romantic, very serene at night.  We spent the first half of our honeymoon there and LOVED it.  Halfway through our honeymoon we moved over to the Marriott and HATED it.  It was soooo crowded we couldn't even get two lounge chairs side by side and it was like honeymooning in the middle of Disneyland.  But now we have kids so no way would we "fit in" at Sheraton and our kids would prefer the pools/action at Marriott.  We own at WKORV on the other side of the black rock.  Thought we would miss the "action" on the Marriott side of the black rock...we only spent one hour there last trip and only because our guests had never been to Maui.  Next visit we won't go over there at all.  But again, if you are going in summer and it is a romantic trip, of the 3 I would choose Sheraton next to black rock.  If you have kids and like being right smack in the middle of alot of people, in kind of crowded pool conditions, then you'll like Marriott.  As for taking walks, husband and I enjoy the walk on the beach on the WKORV side of black rock much more than the crowded sidewalk on the other side.  It does boil down to a matter of preference and also consideration for whom you are traveling with.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 13, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> If YOU had the choice of Marriott Maui vs Westin Maui, which one would you choose?


The Westin.... As another choice, Ka'anapali Beach resort.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 14, 2008)

When we toured the Westin TSs a couple years ago, we noticed (by smelling) that there is a sewer processing plant across the street.  Being downwind from this is not a good thing.  All you Westin'ers, how often is this noticeable?

Everyone's responses pretty much sums up what you need to know.  For us it was location, location, location.  Hard to go wrong with either.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2008)

GaryDouglas said:


> When we toured the Westin TSs a couple years ago, we noticed (by smelling) that there is a sewer processing plant across the street.  Being downwind from this is not a good thing.  All you Westin'ers, how often is this noticeable?
> 
> Everyone's responses pretty much sums up what you need to know.  For us it was location, location, location.  Hard to go wrong with either.



I don't think any Tugger has ever noticed it, but last winter when they had the floods, the sewer plant flooded and ran across the open land next to the resort to the ocean and they closed the beach and ocean at the resort.  Now that Starwood is building another resort on that piece of land I understand they are capping the offending tank.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 14, 2008)

GaryDouglas said:


> When we toured the Westin TSs a couple years ago, we noticed (by smelling) that there is a sewer processing plant across the street.  Being downwind from this is not a good thing.  All you Westin'ers, how often is this noticeable?



I stayed on the south end of the northern property for a week this past July.  It was pretty humid with very little wind the first few days.  I can't say I ever smelled sewage.  FWIW.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been going to the area yearly since 2002, mostly in the summer but also in September and January and have never noticed any smell. The last time I was there was for two weeks at the end of this past July. I've even driven on the highway by the plant with the windows down and there's usually no smell.


----------



## capjak (Aug 14, 2008)

I have stayed in both areas and enjoyed NOT being next to Whaler's villiage and walkway, the beach is not great in that area (i.e. small/rough waters etc..)

When staying at WKORVN beach walks every morning are great, on the sand/not concrete like at marriott.  

I would definitely stay at WKORV-North even with island view as several actually have oceanviews.  You can go down to whaler's villiage anytime you want, but the beach at WKORV and to have a pool/bar/grills right there is great.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 14, 2008)

I have received Westin North building and I canceled.  What a big mistake!
I haven't received any exchange to Marriott yet.  I guess it's more difficult to get a trade there for 2 br.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 14, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I have received Westin North building and I canceled.  What a big mistake!
> I haven't received any exchange to Marriott yet.  I guess it's more difficult to get a trade there for 2 br.



 

Live and learn.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> It seems like there not that many exchangers went to Marriott Maui. ...


In large part because the owners are using the weeks and not giving them to II for exchange.
There are few 2 BR at the old part of the Marriott.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 15, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Live and learn.



Sometimes it's good to gamble.  
8 down 2 more things to go before everything is set.

Is Maui Westin different than Westin KORV?


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 17, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Sometimes it's good to gamble.
> 8 down 2 more things to go before everything is set.
> 
> Is Maui Westin different than Westin KORV?



Yes, the former is a hotel in the middle of resort row.  You'll be renting just a bed and a bathroom.  The latter is the timeshare.  You'll get all the amenities, including kitchen and washer/dryer.


----------

